# Ähnlichen Inhalt in Zellen erkennen und einen gewissen Teil entfernen



## Pheromania (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Mein Problem ist ein relativ spezielles Problem, welches ich alleine nicht gelöst bekomme.

Und zwar folgendes. Ich habe eine Excel-Tabelle mit über 100.000 Zeilen, und mehreren Spalten. In einer der Spalten steht immer ein gewisser Service (Überschrift dieser Spalte). 
Bsp.: in diesem Falle  Interface GigabitEthernet 0/1 Utilization
Allerdings befinden sich dort auch noch tausend andere Werte in den Zellen. Auch sehr viele die ähnlich sind, z.B. Interface GigabitEthernet 0/2 Utilization.
Der Einfachheit halber, habe ich mal einen kleinen Ausschnitt aus der Tabelle hinzugefügt, damit ihr seht, was ich meine.




Jetzt geht es darum, diese ganzen ähnlichen Werte zu einem Wert zusammenzufassen, das wäre im Falle von dem o.g. Beispiel Interface GigabitEthernet Utilization. Das heißt im Grunde genommen interessiert mich die 0/1 oder 0/2 oder was auch immer da steht nicht. Ist es möglich eine Funktion aufzustellen, die diese Werte automatisch zusammenfasst, in einer Zelle ausgibt und gleichzeitig das 0/1 etc. entfernt?


----------



## Yaslaw (22. Mai 2018)

Irgend wie so
https://superuser.com/questions/437387/comparing-similar-text-strings-in-excel


----------



## Zvoni (22. Mai 2018)

Also eigentlich eine Pivot-Tabelle jedoch zusätzlich mit Wildcards....
Puhhhh


----------

